# ABC to offer shows via video-on-demand



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080226...on_demand_6;_ylt=Au5EJCqMVECyNDb1pM790R8E1vAI

Did not see Direct TV mentioned


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

The article in This thread does mention dbs. Who knows when.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Perhaps discussion should continue in the existing thread in the TV Talk Show Forum: ABC wants "fast-forward" disabled


----------



## dragonlight (May 31, 2008)

Which episodes of _Lost_ and _Desperate Housewives_ will be shown on ABC On Demand? The episodes from Season 4 or the episodes from the past seasons (1, 2 and 3)?


----------



## SimonStern (Jan 29, 2008)

I for one would love to see Season 4 of Lost on VOD. However, if they have the same pay model as NBC I will skip it and wait for the DVDs or the reruns.


----------

